# MP and the weber



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

needed to be at Midway brodge at 0700 sunday morning to meet some one for some buisness so i decided to hit the provo since i havent been up there for over 5 months. i remember why i hate that place on the weekends now... i did what i needed to do and just started fishing right there (down stream of the bridge). i saw a few people pull up, stand up and ask how i was doing, at the time i had only caught 2 brwons, no more then 6 inches each, to which i replied, "im catching fish, but nothing worth while!" they said good luck and moved on. heres where i hate that place on the weekend. three gentleman stood up on the opposite bank and asked how i was doing, same response from me. they asked what i was using, i told them, one of them laughed and said "Thats why your not catching any fish! your not using a dry fly, meaning you dont have enough skill for this river!"...... this kinda pissed me off, but the last thing i was going to do was start a Man Member measuring contest on a river. so i replied, maybe your right, but this is how i like to fish! i then decided to move and got out of the water and passed this guy who stood there, and as i passed he made a grunt noise and said "this is why this river is going to shame, because people like you are fishing here." at the time i had, had enough from this chump and in a not so polite way i told him to enjoy his day and left for the weber.





now the fun begins! I met up with the GF on the north end of Morgan and we started hitting holes. her first cast she pops a little brown on a super duper, and i finally get into position under a tree to cast to rising fish. i ended up with like 10 to 12 trout from that little hole that ran the bag, browns, 1 cutty, and another tiger trout (man those are cool fish!).



we worked up river past the golf course and she would nail one or two more here or thereand i would always manage to catch 3 trout for every 1 white fish. i think biggest trout went 17 inches (you can mnake that determination when the GF posts my pics)?



there were fish rising every where on what looked like BWO's. i finally brokje down and used a hi-vis BWO i had and managed to finally hook 2 whitteys off the dry.... im going to have to schedule an appointment for a sinergy dry class! 



anyway with as warm as it was i spent all of my time in the water since i over dressed. all in all a fine day. i will post pics the second the GF uploads them to her FB.



enjoy!

whoops.... hot flys were a red copper john and my silver thingy i tie both in 22's.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol, I know exactly what you mean about the snobs up on that river. Me & a buddy hit the lower provo(later moved to the middle provo)Yesterday afternoon. I was trying out my fly rod... and my buddy was using a spinner setup. Man you should have seen the looks we were getting from people on the river. One guy even commented on my Nymph, indicator setup, basically implying that river was not meant for our kind & giving me all kinds of crap. :lol: , so on the way out I threw a big rock into the hole he was trying to fish. He about sheet himself :mrgreen: 

Sounds like it was a awesome day up there for you guys. Sounds like you have the fish dialed in on the provo & the weeb. Man those fish can be picky!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Lol, I know exactly what you mean about the snobs up on that river. Me & a buddy hit the lower provo(later moved to the middle provo)Yesterday afternoon. I was trying out my fly rod... and my buddy was using a spinner setup. Man you should have seen the looks we were getting from people on the river. One guy even commented on my Nymph, indicator setup, basically implying that river was not meant for our kind & giving me all kinds of crap. :lol: , so basically on the way out I threw a big rock into the hole he was trying to fish. He about sheet himself :mrgreen:
> 
> Sounds like it was a awesome day up there for you guys. Sounds like you have the fish dialed in on the provo & the weeb. Man those fish can be picky!!!


That is funny! Gotta love the purists.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

pics


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LIKE THE PROVO RIVER IS ANYTHING SPECIAL ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!! I bet money they have not caught anything bigger than a pound on the middle for years. We have landed several over 20" on hardware. This additude makes me so mad. I am going to take some luckys up and if anyone says anything I am going to just ask them whats wrong with it. I HATE PURISTS.... Love the rock thing stevo!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Nor-tah said:


> LIKE THE PROVO RIVER IS ANYTHING SPECIAL ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!! I bet money they have not caught anything bigger than a pound on the middle for years. We have landed several over 20" on hardware. This additude makes me so mad. I am going to take some luckys up and if anyone says anything I am going to just ask them whats wrong with it. I HATE PURISTS.... Love the rock thing stevo!


i have caught manymanymanymanymany fish out of the middle over 2 lbs... using a nymph rig. never caught anything over a pound using a dry. when word got around (look on BFT on some of my older provo posts) i would have a group of up to 4 guys follow me around, or sit and wait until i was done fishing a hole and just watch... it was like have a stalker, kind of cool, i liked the attention, except i think they were checking out my butt, then things got a little weird...... anyway im done with the MP on weekend's. that was the last straw for me.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

at least you kept your cool bro. I know what you mean about weekends. I waited all weekend to fish the middle today, and the fishers were still out in force! I guess my solitude up there is going to come to an end with this nice weather


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

kochanut said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > LIKE THE PROVO RIVER IS ANYTHING SPECIAL ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!! I bet money they have not caught anything bigger than a pound on the middle for years. We have landed several over 20" on hardware. This additude makes me so mad. I am going to take some luckys up and if anyone says anything I am going to just ask them whats wrong with it. I HATE PURISTS.... Love the rock thing stevo!
> ...


That was Zimmy in his flyfishing days. :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i had a similar day up there yesterday as well we started on the lower provo and worked our way up we started at 9 or so where the tunnel is hit a few good browns and worked up a little bit at a time and we ended up at the middle around 11 or so i have never fished that area before but wasnt to impressed alot of people fishing on the highway over the fence we hiked up river a ways until we didnt see anybody around and started to hit some good fish we were using nymphs and beadheads with some droppers and then the hatch started at noon or so for the first time all day we switched to some drys and slaughtered them then the hunger got the best of us and we left at 1 30 and as we were walking back to the car there were some bait casters trying to fish a part as we were walking back we were getting cussed at for wading in the river so i "accidentally" bumped the guy as i was getting around him and almost knocked him in the water


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I probably saw you as I was walking out. I saw quite a few people just below charleston. couldn't believe how many cars were parked in the parking lot for a weekday...


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Tony said:


> I probably saw you as I was walking out. I saw quite a few people just below charleston. couldn't believe how many cars were parked in the parking lot for a weekday...


I just turned around and went to the other river that is getting overrun with people. :roll:


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't tend to fish either of these rivers much but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that threads like this don't help with the crowds much. 

Let's just say I'm a guy wondering how the fishing is on the MP and if it's worth going up. All I have to do is hit these forums and I have a steady stream of info. "Oh, looks like people are catching fish, I think I'll head up."

You may not think it makes a difference but it's impossible for it not to. These forums are publicly available by much more than the "regulars" and the bottom line is that constant reports won't help get less people on the river. It just won't. Let's put it this way...
More crowds----------------(X)-------No Effect----------------------------Less Crowds

Like I said, I don't really have energy about it cause they're gonna have people on there regardless at this point and they're not in my priority spots, but it's just funny to me when people say they couldn't believe how many people were out IN THE SAME THREAD where people are saying they "slaughtered them" etc. If someone is looking to get out and fish, don't you think they'd go to the spot they just read that people were killin it? No offense to any of you guys and I'm stoked you're getting into fish, but if you're looking for less crowds then maybe think twice and maybe just leave some of the details out in your next report. 

Just thought I'd put it out there. Tight lines to all.

PS... I'd have gone ape if fools did that to me or anyone within earshot. wish you would have punched em in the weener.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

'Ole nate1031 don't post here much, but when he does I sure appreciate it !!

Well put nate1031 !!! 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I purposefully hot spot places like the provo and then fish elsewhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Lots of people on the MP hmmm Soooo Whats new ??? 

Close to Large City --(x)---------- #People-Fishing ---------- But [email protected]#$ Egypt


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

sinergy said:


> Lots of people on the MP hmmm Soooo Whats new ???
> 
> Close to Large City --(x)---------- #People-Fishing ---------- But [email protected]#$ Egypt


 Love it!!

I dont fish those rivers much either but I still catch fish there, so every once in a while I gotta check it out. I am just amazed that now there are as many people no matter what day it is. Weekdays used to be a little slower a couple years ago. I expect not to fish alone when I go, if I go.


----------

